# Want to borrow



## turbochef422

A 10" Kramer henckels carbon chef knife. Willing to Len out my thinned and etched hiromoto suji. Maybe a week or two. Let me know if interested. Just really want to try one. If there is something else you want to try maybe I have something similar just ask. Thanks. Nick


----------



## K-Fed

I've got the zk Kramer right now that's on pass around. Maybe it's not too late to get on the list? It's different but nice too.


----------

